# Plants other than flowers



## Corry




----------



## Big Mike




----------



## Sergiozal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lopix

Links gone...


----------



## LaFoto

An apple-tree *is* a plant other than a flower, isn't it 

_*Link gone *_


----------



## woodsac

I don't know what they are  

*Links gone *


----------



## puzzle

woodsac said:
			
		

> I don't know what they are


 
Pampass grass . The leaves are serrated and give nasty cuts


----------



## charizzi

*Link gone *


----------



## Knopka

I like the first picture in this thread very much. Here're two of my "not flower" shots . I already posted these some time ago, hope you don't mind. 

*1 Link gone *


----------



## nealjpage

Wow, Big Mike, those are some GREENS in shots 1 and 2.  My shots never have that vivrant of color.  Maybe it's the film.  It also might be operater error.


----------



## mcoppadge

Link gone...


----------



## shoedumas

This is just a plant in my living room with some cool leaves.


----------



## lsasseville

A tree in a park at the bottom of Grout Road in edmonton.


----------



## ThomThomsk

Borlotti bean leaf

*Link gone *

Young beech leaves

*Link gone *


----------



## FatVana

*Link gone *


----------



## clarinetJWD

Corry and Corinna...
Holy crap, amazing shots 

Love 'em


----------



## DVan8504

Hey all, this is my first post so...yeah, here you go. Didn't really mean to capture the bush like this, but I like it.

*Sorry, link gone *


----------



## Mohain

A non-flower plant that looks like a flower ...
*Link gone *
Hmmm, looking at it again I think I need to sort the white balance...

Mohain


----------



## esunbaboon




----------



## ScoobyRoo20

Yea I have a few of those. 
1. Dead vines (I think) hanging from my fence.





2.




3. A walk in the woods


----------



## Knopka

Found another one...

*alas! the links has gone... *

Mohain, amazing shot! It really looks like a flower!


----------



## pursuer




----------



## JamesD

An old one, from my first-ever developed roll of TMax.


----------



## LaFoto

*4 Links gone *

Hmmmmm, they were soooooooo good!


----------



## Agility Crested

This was my first try at shooting something small. I am happy with how it turned out. So, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## emiirei

If this counts...here's an aloe vera plant.


----------



## LaFoto

Went out to look for some pics that match this theme:

1. Grapes





2. Cherries





3. Lichen





4. Trees (would fit into the "Looking Up"-thread, too ;-))





5. Budding apple tree leaves





6. Dying blossom of a plant in our garden whose name I don't know


----------



## johngpt

From a recent walk-about.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dory2006

Edited:





Funny looking plant


----------



## Sangetsu

I took this yesterday while trying out an OM Zuiko 55mm 1.2 lens I recently picked up. I was in the park looking for plants and flowers, mainly to see what the bokeh from this lens was like. The shot is on Fuji Neopan 400, 1/2000 sec at F1.2







The bug snuck in there...


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## johngpt

Sangetsu said:


> I took this yesterday while trying out an OM Zuiko 55mm 1.2 lens I recently picked up. I was in the park looking for plants and flowers, mainly to see what the bokeh from this lens was like. The shot is on Fuji Neopan 400, 1/2000 sec at F1.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bug snuck in there...


How nice of the dragonfly to do so...

Wonderful shot.


----------



## johngpt

NOYZE...
:thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

I'm undecided on whether to put these into "The Colour Green" or this thread ... well, in the end I decided for this thread, as you can see 

1. A nettle





2. Grass in full bloom (!)





3. Corn (young)


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, those are marvelous!

Got some stuff that I haven't uploaded yet, but looking back, I'd forgotten about this one that sort of applies here.


----------



## LaFoto

Some more:


----------



## johngpt

Oooh, berry nice!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## EleanorW




----------



## johngpt

EleanorW said:


>


Your background blurring is sensational.


----------



## johngpt

This tree is in the complex of our friend in Costa Mesa, CA. Might anyone know what it is?


----------



## EleanorW

johngpt said:


> EleanorW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your background blurring is sensational.
Click to expand...

 
Thank you - I was playing with my new 50mm f1.7


----------



## johngpt

Here's the opposite of bokeh!  :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Good .
I know that one from the "Shadows"-theme . Liked it there, too!


----------



## Hobbes

not exactly sure if this one fits in here but whatever


----------



## Buckster

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Good .
> I know that one from the "Shadows"-theme . Liked it there, too!


Thanks Corinna. I'm starting to write down in a log, what I post where, but somehow, this one wasn't written for the shadow theme.

It's getting so I can't keep track anymore!


----------



## Dismine

very much a fan of the purple edged cactus (1st in the series)


----------



## johngpt

I can't let Corinna be the only one lately resurrecting threads from the past...


----------



## LaFoto

And here I was, just about to resurrect THIS old thread from the past !


----------



## SusanMart

Guys, good work!


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, what an eclectic group of plants!


----------



## johngpt

Time to bring this theme back!




fuzzy plant + ditch


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I like seeing these old themes brought back. 
Some great images in here!


----------



## o hey tyler

A grow op... A white balance nightmare.


----------



## johngpt

winter pampas


----------



## iamfafafung




----------



## helloviki

anyone can tell me how i can share my photoes in my computer, i photo them myself. no url.


----------



## johngpt

helloviki, you need to sign up with a web photo hosting service. I use Flickr. Photobucket is another. You can google for options. Once you've created an account at a service, you would upload photos to that service. Then you would follow that service's instructions for grabbing your photo's url, and then use that to post at a forum such as this.

My googling turned up this wikipedia page that has a list of possible services.

List of photo sharing websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## analog.universe

Red Chard:


----------



## reedshots




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Capeesh

1
Prickly bush






2
Slug in the grass






3
Toadstool in the grass


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## analog.universe

Those are not plants ^

But I really like the shot!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

analog.universe said:


> Those are not plants ^
> 
> But I really like the shot!


 
'Tis true.  But they still grow in a plant-like fashion.


----------



## johngpt

analog.universe said:


> Those are not plants ^
> 
> But I really like the shot!


 
Spoken like a really fungi  !!


----------



## bobmielke




----------



## bobmielke




----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Bob.





fallen yucca 29Jul10


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

Great depth of field, and the shapes that the cacti create are wonderful. Just the right amount of clarity and movement in the composition.


----------



## Baltas

Here is a picture of a forest mushroom.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Thanks John


----------



## JWellman

Painted Fern


----------



## johngpt

yuccas under light snow


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_9257-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8916.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5935.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6325.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

positively negative


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## johngpt

Cool graphic Simon.


----------



## johngpt

first yellow


Good to be reminded of this theme.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> Cool graphic Simon.



Thanks John.  Thats the middle of a Travellers Palm.  Obviously I tweaked the colors.  The textures are all natural though, just brought out via tone-mapping.


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few non-Flowers, but not fall foliage, as there's already another theme thread for that.




DSCN1406 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN1405 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN0550 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## jriepe

Here's a couple non flowers.

Jerry


----------



## Joel_W

Jerry, they're both outstanding in their own right.  Picture one has a softness and appeal that is just captivating.


----------



## jriepe

Joel_W said:


> Jerry, they're both outstanding in their own right.  Picture one has a softness and appeal that is just captivating.



Thanks Joel.  With the first one I was in an area where many milkweed pods had opened but helter skelter with no visible pattern and when I saw this one I knew immediately I had to capture it.  On the second shot I visit the forest preserves in my area quite frequently and have quite a few fungi shots but these were unlike any I had run across before.  They remind me of something one would see in a Disney story book or animated movie.  Guess the only thing missing is a Smurf or Leprechaun.

Jerry


----------



## KristerP

Tomatoes:





Thorns:


----------



## jkzo

DSC_1356 by jkzo, on Flickr




DSC_1354 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Jkzo, both pictures are really over exposed. Highlights are totally blown out on the leaves in both pictures due to the strong direct sunlight.


----------



## jriepe

Jerry


----------



## johngpt

Joel, Jerry, Krister, some very beautiful images.


----------



## johngpt

red vine in the bosque


----------



## Joel_W

johngpt said:


> Joel, Jerry, Krister, some very beautiful images.



Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## mias




----------



## jriepe

johngpt said:


> Joel, Jerry, Krister, some very beautiful images.



Thanks John.  Haven't been on this thread in over a month so I'm a bit late in thanking you for the compliment.

Jerry


----------



## LaFoto

085_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice Corinna. It's been almost a year since we've posted here? Whoa!


----------



## johngpt

red leaf on stairs


----------



## MiFleur

Cabbage from our garden




Our Garden - New Earth Organic Farm - Savoie cabbage by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

Kohlrabi




Kohlrabi - Chou rave by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

Alien plant




Strange Flower in the greenhouse by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

Come on, it has a green stem and it's not a flower!


----------



## snowbear

Look, but don't touch!


----------



## Onerider




----------



## Rick50

It's cabbage!


----------



## MiFleur

Wow Rick this is just awesome, Is that in your garden?


----------



## Onerider

That took a lot of time. Nice.


----------



## Josh66

Not my plant, lol.


----------



## Rick50

MiFleur said:


> Wow Rick this is just awesome, Is that in your garden?



I wish! That's a professionally done garden a friend and I visited and took some pics. I would have never thought of cabbage...


----------



## LaFoto

0254_Madeira_Funchal_Monte_Greens von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Royal Palm


----------



## Ratboy




----------



## LaFoto

049_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

054_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

290_SearchForCertainLevada von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## joylyn

View attachment 34904


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Nixalba

Haworthia by Nix Alba, on Flickr




Saguaro Cactus by Nix Alba, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Another cactus!


----------



## Buckster

More Cactus:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> Not my plant, lol.


Save it for the cops!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## johngpt

Ratboy said:


>



Great composition.


----------



## johngpt

apricot on 2012's last day


----------



## Ratboy

Thanks John , Thank You


----------



## LaFoto

056_22-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, you're driving me bananas with these!

:mrgreen:


----------



## MiFleur

A tamarack tree in the spring




Tamarack flowers/ Fleurs du Mélèze by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

One of my favorite




Bright Orange Physalis by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

I set the time over there and ran to the other side of the tree to give it some perspective.  Didn't quite make it in time the first couple tries!


----------



## johngpt

ristra and viga


----------



## Volunteer




----------



## leighthal

A minimalist attempt at some long forgotten leaf.


----------



## Photographiend

Buckster said:


> More Cactus:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.



Jumping Cactus!!! Hisssss!!! This stuff was all over when I was growing up blends into the brush so well sometimes you don't even see it until you are on top of it.


----------



## Mully




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Azexa

Week 3 by Azexa1, on Flickr


----------



## Digibill




----------



## Philmar

Succulents - Edward's Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

290_SearchForCertainLevada by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## johngpt

golden honey locust


.


----------



## Philmar

Jungle roadside eatery in Arenal, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Small village on the Dogon Escarpment - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




plant leaf detail - Dead Sea resort, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Great stuff Phil. Is there anywhere you haven't been yet?


----------



## johngpt

philodendron in morning light with window


.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

pyracantha near the St James Tearoom


.


----------



## LaFoto

John, do you happen to also know the name of the tree that produces this leaf? For I don't...


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, I'll see what I can find out. Personally, I'm not very knowledgable and any time I know the name of something, it's because I've found someone who does know!


----------



## johngpt

Check out this web page:

Factsheet - Passiflora subpeltata

This looks a lot like your leaf.


----------



## Philmar

Rancabali Tea Plantation - Ciwidey, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous image Phil.


----------



## johngpt

chinaberry shadow


.


----------



## Philmar

bamboo - Alajuela, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

If Three Were Lucky by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

window, plant, and blinds


.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## jkzo




----------



## limr

Pods by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Fred Berg

limr said:


> Pods by limrodrigues, on Flickr



That looks like tower blocks in the background, is it Central Park? Anyway, nominated for POTM.


----------



## limr

Fred Berg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pods by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like tower blocks in the background, is it Central Park? Anyway, nominated for POTM.
Click to expand...


Oh wow, thank you! Totally unexpected   And yes, it is indeed Central Park. I'll see if I can remember exactly where but I'm fairly certain those buildings are West Side.


----------



## pez




----------



## BrickHouse

I like the ferns. Just took this one recently.




DRB_2789 by Brick House, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo




----------



## woolybear

Not sure why.... but they caught my eye!
Probably the groovy leaves that did it for me!


----------



## johngpt

From very early this year…






yucca and plum in snow 


.


----------



## oldhippy

Ornamental Grass


----------



## Philmar

duotoned bamboo segment - Corcovado National Park - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sprouting plant - Poas Volcano, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bamboo forest - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ouch!! - La Selva Biological Station Puerto Viejo de Sarapiqui, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

late october contrejour light and cottonwood


.


----------



## Bender




----------



## JoeW

Some bonsai...from the National Arboretum...


----------



## Bender




----------



## Bender




----------



## johngpt

redbud and rain drops


.


----------



## oldhippy

Daylight breaks on ferns


----------



## johngpt

Nice image Ed!


----------



## johngpt

moo


.


----------



## BananaRepublic

puzzle said:


> woodsac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pampass grass . The leaves are serrated and give nasty cuts
Click to expand...


There is a  similar grass found in northern Australia. Was walking through the brush one day, wearing flip flops I might add, don't know what you yanks call them, and this grass nearly cut the toes of me, sliced to the bone.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Heather for sale outside a local supermarket.


----------



## Philmar

Backlit centuries old cacti - Isla de Pescado in Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Agave plant pressed against a barbed wire fence in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion, on Flickr




From the garden inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dalex

Some Spanish Moss







Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

burgeoning tumbleweed


.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

beep - beep 

Can you spot the shadow that inspired the title?


----------



## katsrevenge

May by Kat M., on Flickr




Bye bye April by Kat M., on Flickr




Bye bye April by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

kitchen window


.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## fishing4sanity

Like peas in a pod .......... wait, they are peas in a pod.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0051.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## RowdyRay

Edit: Can't get the picture to load.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I probably should have blurred the phone number. I can imagine someone calling it and saying in his best Spiccoli voice " Someone told me you have some most excellent hemp...".


----------



## pez




----------



## jcdeboever

Zingiberales


----------



## Eddie Garrison

I'm nowhere near your guys talent but I captured this today in one of our (Orlando's) afternoon thunderstorms. It reflected the mood of the day.

Getting back into photography so bare with me guys.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Not sure what this is called. It grows along the river here. It reminded me of coleus with the dead, brown spots on the leaves.


----------



## RowdyRay

Finally dumped the "bucket" and figured some things out. Here's the shot I couldn't post earlier. More to come.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

RowdyRay said:


> Finally dumped the "bucket" and figured some things out. Here's the shot I couldn't post earlier. More to come.



Glad you worked things out. I don't understand why more people don't post here in this section. You can literally take a pic of any subject and find a place to post it here.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## RowdyRay

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Glad you worked things out. I don't understand why more people don't post here in this section. You can literally take a pic of any subject and find a place to post it here.



Thanks. Still learning, but getting better every day.


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tomato Blooms


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lichen


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## johngpt

fresh leaves against the sunset

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Today with the X-T2 + XF 18-55mm, in the light.  Sooc


----------



## Jeff15

Nearly a Sunflower


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Mint Bloom


----------



## johngpt

Fujidave said:


> Today with the X-T2 + XF 18-55mm, in the light.  Sooc
> 
> View attachment 160962


I thought this thread was plants *other than* flowers?


----------



## johngpt

euonymus and window

.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 100-400, custom chrome

1.


 

2.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Is that first one a pumpkin bloom, JC?


----------



## jcdeboever

so


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is that first one a pumpkin bloom, JC?


Yes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Tobacco in the field awaiting being hung to dry in a barn


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lichen on headstones in a graveyard~

1


 
2


----------



## johngpt

Folks, please remember this theme is plants *other than* flowers...




japanese maple

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 166777


Beautiful hues.


----------



## johngpt

autumn backlit leaf

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Cool blur Dean.


----------



## johngpt

backlit aspen

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

I had liked how the autumn aspen leaves stood out against the rest of the scene.




misty morning on the mountain

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

autumn color at sasebo garden

.


----------



## danbob6




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

cactus in Jardin Majorelle of Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> wow gorgeous photo
> 
> 
> 
> cactus in Jardin Majorelle of Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## willard3

IMG_0859 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

willard3 said:


> IMG_0859 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


Aren't these flowers?


----------



## johngpt

effervescent photinia, first of april

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

Nice diagonal division of frame jc.


----------



## johngpt

anartia in the new season

.


----------



## zulu42

Jimson weed


----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> Jimson weed
> View attachment 180083


Lovely composition and exposure Zulu.


----------



## johngpt

rusty tipped page

.


----------



## Heidi Rosser

Frozen Rose


----------



## johngpt

Heidi Rosser said:


> Frozen RoseView attachment 180132


Heidi, very beautiful but the theme of this thread is plants *other than* flowers!

Here is a link to the last page of the Flowers/Floral Stuff thread:
Flowers/Floral Stuff


----------



## johngpt

red leaves and berries at sasebo

.


----------



## Philmar

Succulents by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Cool patterns and textures Phil.


----------



## johngpt

red leaf at sasebo garden

.


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 181511 View attachment 181512 View attachment 181513


Elizabeth, you might not have noticed but the theme of this thread is plants "other than" flowers.


----------



## johngpt

late light bradford pear leaf

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181511 View attachment 181512 View attachment 181513
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, you might not have noticed but the theme of this thread is plants "other than" flowers.
Click to expand...

thanks John.. i fixed it!


----------



## johngpt

Usually I post shots that are more close ups but this one just struck me.
Definitely a non-flower plant...




root ball

This was dumped at one of my favorite spots from which to photograph the horizon and sunset on my way home from work.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Usually I post shots that are more close ups but this one just struck me.
> Definitely a non-flower plant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> root ball
> 
> This was dumped at one of my favorite spots from which to photograph the horizon and sunset on my way home from work.


This is somewhat spooky,,lol You kind of wonder what is rolled up inside that mass...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> Usually I post shots that are more close ups but this one just struck me.
> Definitely a non-flower plant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> root ball
> 
> This was dumped at one of my favorite spots from which to photograph the horizon and sunset on my way home from work.



Fantastic exposure


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XF10


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XF10


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

One more wide open vista, with sage.




afternoon clouds over the volcanos

.


----------



## Philmar

Bunchgrass on the Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

unusual closed wing pose

.


----------



## oldhippy

DSC_7499 by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zombiesniper

500 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Daniels Building - University of Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Agave plant pressed against a barbed wire fence in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sheltered

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

JC, you're a real fungi!


----------



## johngpt

encroachment

Infrared, taken into Ps LAB color space where the blue-yellow of the B channel was greatly exaggerated.

.


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> JC, you're a real fungi!



Isn't that a bizzare living stone? Looks like a flippin brain... lol


----------



## Derrel




----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> View attachment 186105



I need some of that, fermented....


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> View attachment 186127


Very  nice image Derrel.


----------



## johngpt

autumn leaf outside work

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Basil


----------



## Derrel

Himalaya blackberries, Rainier, Oregon, on the banks of the Columbia River.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

No bears there, Derrel? My mother could sure make a nice cobbler with those!


----------



## Derrel

The bears are about 60 miles west. A few years ago I heard a statement from the Oregon Department of Wildlife which estimated that there were 20,000 black bears in Oregon's Coast Range mountains.

This blackberry variety originated in South America, and has a lot of big seeds...it makes an  "okay" pie or cobbler. The native wild blackberries of the PNW have largely been out- competed by this invasive species.


----------



## Jeff15

Sea Holly


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Jeff15

Sea Holly


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Joel Bolden

Cinnamon Fern and Bottle Brush Grass.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Pokeweed.  A rather amazing plant that has been the subject of intense research for a decade.  It seems that Pokeweed Anti-viral Protein(PAP) destroys the cells of both human and plant virus.....Influenza, Herpes, HIV1, Tobacco Mosaic Virus Etc.  Used also as a dye and an ink; plus you can eat the very young leaves(Poke Salet) if you know what you're doing

 .  The mature plant is poisonous. I let it grow where ever it's not in the way on my property.


----------



## johngpt

La Joya fence 05Oct15

.


----------

